

Yammer's new digs -- this is what you want your next office to look like - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2013/01/14/this-is-what-you-want-your-next-startups-office-to-look-like/

======
mindcrime
"Cubicle Island"

Um, no. NOT anything like what I want my next office to look like. Some good
stuff there, but I would never knowingly subject people to that. Knowledge
workers should have private offices, with doors, that close.

